# Die "kleine" Tour der Hoffnung (Benefizradtour) - Dieburg, 29.05.2011



## redeko21 (25. April 2011)

Auch im Jahr 2011 geht sie wieder an den Start, die "Kleine Tour der Hoffnung". In der mittlerweile fünften Auflage werden am 29. Mai 2011 ab 9:00 wieder mehrere hundert Radler zu Gunsten krebs- und leukämiekranker Kinder in die Pedale treten. 

Dem Vorbild der "Tour der Hoffnung" folgend, wurde 2006 die "Kleine Tour der Hoffnung" ins Leben gerufen. Im Mittelpunkt steht nicht der sportliche Wettkampf, sondern das Für- und Miteinander. 

Um krebs- und leukämiekranke Kinder unterstützen zu können, steht die Sammlung einer möglichst großen Spendensumme im Fokus der Tour. Gleichzeitig ist es gelungen, auch überregional Aufmerksamkeit für die Bemühungen zu erlangen. Durch großzügige Spender konnte bei der letzten Ausgabe der "Kleinen Tour der Hoffnung" im Jahr 2010 ein beachtlicher Betrag an Spendengeldern gesammelt werden. 

Wie auch im letzten Jahr wird das Fahrerfeld in drei Gruppen auf unterschiedlich langen Routen (30, 60 und 100 km) durch den vorderen Odenwald radeln. An der größten Runde sollten hierbei nur Radfahrer mit Rennrädern teilnehmen. 

Wir hoffen, dass wir 2011 wieder auf die breite Unterstützung von Kommunen, Firmen und Privatpersonen, denen es wichtig ist, Akzente zu setzen und sich für ein Miteinander einzusetzen, zählen können. 

Wir erwarten für diese Veranstaltung ca. 500 begeisterte Radsportler und- fahrer und ein Vielfaches an Zuschauern und vor Allem auch Sie. 

Informationen zur Tour der Hoffnung finden Sie unter: 

http://www.tour-der-hoffnung.de/

Das Anmeldeformular kann unter http://www.dancecompany-dieburg.de/images/stories/Artikel/Kleine_Tour_der_Hoffnung/anmeldungkleinetourderhoffnung2011.pdf heruntergeladen werden.


----------

